# St Barts - Part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Rachel

Thanks for our new home.

Many congratulations on your brilliant news!!

Ronnie

Hi Cal - How are you today? Yes, I'm dreading tomorrow but excited at the same time, as we'll know one way or another then. Just hope AF stays well away for all 3 of us.

What are you up to today? Did you manage to get your roof tiles sorted?

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ronnie,

I need to pop to town nothing very exciting.  Bank and library and passport form for DH just incase we want to pop off.  Though talking to him last night it doesn't sound like he'll want to.  Don't want to go tomorrow as it's market day and always too busy.
No the roof man didn't come but it was raining all day yesterday so not the best weather for climbing on roofs, I'm hoping he'll come today.  He's a friend of FIL so I don't want to hassle him, he's doing us a favour and hopeful he'll be cheap.

Have you got any plans today?

  PUPO  

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally - I may go to the libray later, if I can work up the effort! Apart from that, not a lot!

Have a good time!

Sue - How are you doing today? Hope you're a bit more comfy & the acu performed a miracle last night!! 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - Spent the morning in bed (watched that One Life prog, 3 sisters 1 baby) and then had my hair cut.

I am feeling great today - think I hit the wall yesterday, prob all emotions of busy family w/e and the thrush ordeal.

My hairdresser is a real breath of fresh air - I just don't understand her excitement so much - it's as if I'm having her baby!  She does make me laugh tho, asks if I know the sex yet?

Acu guy was great full of optimism and possie.  He confirmed thrush can't harm pg and if I've had it before that wasn't the cause of the negs.  He worked on the Candida, my kooky head (another worry category that), and also my negs and Day 11 worries.

He reminded me of the fact that I have had only a few acu sessions and in that short space of time I am virtually head free, off of my daily head med, painkiller reduction almost nil - so having achieved that then anything is poss.

If am honest with myself although it has been a tough tx, that's partly bad timing getting the cold, sinus' etc.  Cos on the whole I feel good - before for the whole 2 ww I had a fairly constant dull nagging ache, and I can't really say I've had that much this time so     .

Thank you for all your support - Hellie special thanks for thinking of us, when it's a tough time recently for you.

Ronnie - how are you today, not long to go - tomorrow is sort of exciting and scary - you do and don't want to test .  Will Dh be there for you?

Cally - how are you, you haven't said if you have any pains etc?

I can be online if you wish to chat again?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Game if you are!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey girls - none of this torture on the 2ww, especially Kyla running for the bus.

Just been surfing the boards and found this msg.

The only thing she regretted doing in her 2 ww was falling to the ground after being kicked by her horse!

Her outcome though was a +ive!!!!!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Sue,

You sound nice and positive today.  Acu must have done the job or was it the hair cut?  
I watched One Life last night, it was interesting seeing the EC as that's the part we all miss.  I did make sure DH watched that part so he knows how brave I am!!  Though he wasn't keen on the birth.  He said he'll faint.
Looking at your picture I'm sure I saw you at one of my scans.  Might have been the baseline one.

I've not really had any pains, my tummy feels funny at times but I think thats the bombs more than anything.  I haven't felt AF type pains but I don't normally until right before AF has arrives.  After the last TX AF arrived the day we tested.  So we tested and bang AF arrives at the same time.  Just when we thought we'd done it.  B------d period.
The only thing I have is a headache still, not a bad one it's just there in the background.  If I'm honest I'm not feeling positive and just don't feel like it's worked this time.  I felt slightly different when we conceived before like I knew, if that makes sense.  Still PUPO      

Maybe I'll try getting kicked by a horse!!!!

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you and I have everything crossed    

I check in early and see how it's going

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cally - I'm fine again now     - crisis over.  I think I spent a bit too long reading the posts on the 2ww, and they seemed to be so neg and were eating into me, whatever with everything else.

But getting back under control now.

I thought it was interesting seeing the EC too, cos I don't remember being like that at all, she seemed to wince at pain and remember things about alcohol?  How cruel for you make DH watch it - mine wasn't interested, not relevant to our lives or something?  I wanted to video so I could choose when to watch it and stop it at any time.

Sounds like you have no way to know which way your test will go.  All my tx's have been different so I have been surprised at results - this one is different again and in some ways much better.  So hopefully yours will be a surprise too, 

Fran - it's great to see you.

Maddy - remembered your post from the other thread.  Yes do be careful at work, just cos you delete your computer history it is still there behind the scenes and if your IT dept want they can run software to scan and see what sort of sites you visit and how long you stay on them.  DH's staff have a clause in their contract advising them of this - but the main thing they are checking for usually are inappropriate sites.

Hope you have all had a great day.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Fran - Thanks for your message. 

Sue - Lovely photo - when was it taken? How was your afternoon with your friend?

Cally - Do you think your headache is due to stress, cos I've had one since the weekend & it's really strong everytime I go to the bathroom!

Just woken up..to be honest, I could have slept for another hour but I promised DH dinner. Just as well I recorded Countdown!!!  

PUPO everyone 

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a really positive feeling for you Guys-I have everything crossed for tomorrow for you Ronnie-I'm guessing by how positive you are sounding that the spotting hasn't come to much. Have you bought a test yet? Please post early I'm sure you'll be up at the crack of dawn!!!!

I was wondering was reading your sig-is this your first IVF or did you cycle in August as well??

Sue and Cal you're both sounding positive too which is great!!!!

xxxxxxx

By the way Sue there is no way I could check in at work because I work with children I'm sure there isn't even a facility to delete history!!!! xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Thanks for your message. This is my 1st tx..I actually started at the end of August but waited for Cally & Sue to catch up so that we could cycle together!!!!

Brown staining comes & goes but at least (touch wood) it stays the same in volume & colour (sorry TMI). I've gone through 2 loo rolls since the weekend!!

Will let you know tomorrow..eek!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Am feeling really hopeful for you Hun xx What tine will you test (I leave for work at 7.30!!!! No pressure!!!!) xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I know and totally understand the whole toilet paper thing-I spent more time in the bathroom than anywhere else on my last 2ww-the fact that colour and volume are the same sounds like it could be a positive sign to me !!!! xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy



Prob before 7. 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - different conditions I know, but god knows how many loo rolls I'm going through  

Glad you like the pic - was looking for one of Buff - but decided I looked friendlier  , it's June 2003 - why do I look too young?

Maddy - you brave working with children.  Do you find it easier?  I think Ron will have tested by then - she's been kipping all pm so she can be ready for the nightshift.

I agree with Maddy - Ron, it does still seem all pos - and hopefully the same as Leanne & Fran's situ.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I've tested at 3 am before!!!!

Sue wow you have a picture of you posted-sorry hadn't noticed thats so brave!!! 

I couldn't post a pic of me esp as hardly anyone knows what I'm going through!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - You looked really happy! I'd like to see one of Buff too!

We shall see..don't want to tempt fate...

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Understandably!!!!

Whos buff.....

Up for ythe chat room


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm until DH comes home..how about you, Sue?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you just enter and wait?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I need to go out about 6.15 but can eat tea and type....


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - You left me!!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy, you can just enter we're already there!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't get in can only see a red square in the corner


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Red square? Did it ask you to sign in? Have you managed to get in the chat room before??


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Never-this always happens xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I think there's a separate registration for the chatroom.

Cal - we're in the garden!!!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls 

I can get in the room but not getting any response, are you still there?  

Cal


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - not sure what's gone wrong for you - don't understand the red square.  Were you able to log on and register?  Then you just choose the room to enter?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Still no luck?


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

hi again,

My computer decided it didn't like chatting and kicked me off.  When I came back I couldn't see any chat and my chat didn't appear on screen.  I've given up now, my fur babies are after food.

speak later

Cal


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Gosh you are a chatty lot this afternoon

Cal, Sue you both test this week too if I remember correct Sue your Friday and Cal sat/sun am I correct sorry pregnant brain a bit mashed.

on the subject of loo rolls my DH bought pink loo roll the week I got my BFP and I was still spotting I cried soooo much he ran out and bought more white!!!!! white is very important to us ladies    makes me chuckle even now as at the back of the bathroom cupboard is 9 pink loo rolls which I will still not use as nicker checking never stops. I had three episodes of spotting in the first 12 weeks so white all the way!!!!

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - we're in the chat room now if you want to join us for a bit!

Cal tests Thursday & Sue Friday.

Blimey! You must have had such a worrying time. When did you say your 20 week scan is? We have white loo rolls every time too. It's prob just a habit.

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

ronnie which chat room are you in?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry Fran, we've just came out cos DH's home!! 

He came home with 9 supersize rolls of white Charmain!!!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

are they the double roll kind cause those last for ages!!!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes they are..he knows me so well!!!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie 
we must really try to meet each other soon cannot believe we live less than half a mile away on the same road!!!! 

It is strange thinking of you testing tomorrow as had I made it as far as treatment tomorrow would have been my test date too!!! maybe thats a positive sign    I really want it to happen for all of you this week   

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to go out-evening meeting!!!

No didn't log in should I have done? Will check in when I get back but I'm thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Blimey 5 pages in one day, just taken ages to catch up.  

Ronnie, thinking of you for tomorrow morning.  I ended up waking up about 4.30, laid there for a while and then bladder kicked in so did mine early.  Lots and lots of luck, I've a good feeling too, have had this whole 2ww, especially those afternoon sleeps.  CB digital are good tests, it's nice to see the words. 

Will check in before I go to work in the morning - sod it if I'm late, this is more important!!! 

Feel like I've relived it all again with all of you - I feel inexplicably excited though so something good is about to happen 

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Yes we must meet up - I was only thinking about it this afternoon!!! Do you still walk up & down to our end of the road with your DH? At least I'll be able to recognise you now!!!

The test date is really spooky!  

Maddy have a good evening tonight. 

Leanne - I will be doing it early. I keep thinking AF is going to start soon..feels really 'full'..been living in the bathroom!!! 

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie
yes we still walk up to the round about and back was up there sunday but never made it to the round about as bladder control kicked in  

Let me know when you'd like to get together maybe we could have some cake!!!!! we would of course have to package some and pop it in  the post to Sue and the others  

keep positive thoughts in mind!!! how's your DH doing he must be excitied/ nervous too?

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey girls

Sue - Good photo! I think its nice to see what we all look like. I have to admit I had imagined you as a red-head for some reason!!! 

Ronnie - Good luck tomorrow honey.

Paula - How was Monday's scan? Im up tomorrow for my first one. Feeling so much going on inside - almost uncomfortable in fact so Im hoping for a good result.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

kyla 

good luck for tomorrow too hope all goes to plan. hope the move was ok and you have settled in (and unpacked!!!) 

I never exected you to be a blond always thought you were a brunnete great photo though

Sue always imagined you a a blond!!! odd but also great photo of you, you look really happy 

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran - DH is being secretly excited but since I told him to stop finding a logical reason for every ache, pain & twinge during the 2ww he's being very non committal in front of me, with response like 'Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon!'  

Kyla - Thanks. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow too. Hoping for loads of follies. 

All your photos look so good there's no way I'm posting a picture of me!!

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie and DH

 for tomorrow, I hope all your dreams come true. 

PUPO      

I'll be thinking about you both.

 

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally

Thanks for your message!! Love the dance!!

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie and DH

        

Hope tomorrow brings you that BFP!!!! And that you get some sleep!!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Great to hear everyone sounding so well, thinking of u all lots, just got back in from work but had to check up how you're doing!!  WIll do a proper message tomorrow night.  Fingers crossed!! Take care and lots of love,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - Hope you're not working too hard!!! 

Maddy - How was your evening? 

Mine's been horrid! The brown discharge seem to be getting heavier & I'm convinced I'm getting my AF soon. God I hope not!

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Just to let you know that I'll have to join Misty as I've got a   this morning. AF arrived prompty & without invitation.  Guess the fat lady escaped from under the stairs without me realising it!

Cally & Sue - I really really hope that you both get your dreams this week. 

Take care

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

No   

Oh Ronnie Hun I am so sorry for you xxx

Take some time to grieve and be with DH xxx

We are all here for you and totally understand the devastation and emptyness a BFN leaves you with xx

LOL-your friend
Maddy xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - so sorry to hear that news, it is a surprise cos I thought there was hope.

You need to cry and chat with DH. Hope he can be with you for a bit this morning.

Don't worry about posting we understand - but if you need us - we are here.










Love Sue xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy & Sue - Thanks for the messages. Unfortunately DH has to go to work today but am taking FIL to acu this pm so will have some company at least. It's absolutely hissing it down here, so can't even go shopping & splurge out on some clothes!

Back to the 2 weeks' worth of washing.. 

Ron


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Oh Ronnie   hope you're ok well, as can be and that DH can be with you today.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron I'm off to work now, just wanted to let you know that I'll be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - Sorry DH can't be with you - if you feel the need to rant or a shoulder, I can be around online today - you let me know.

My only committment is a mtg at 12.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Ronnie,

 , really sorry, please do whatever you need to do and take some time out    or rant and rave, like Sue says

Lots of love,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls - Thanks for your messages. I really appreciate them. 

Sue - may take you up on your offer. Got a box of tissues ready by the side of the PC. Have to take FIL to Acu at 1:15. At least it gets me out of the house.

Got a tremendous back-ache. Still very very brown, not red but 2 HPTs have confirmed the worst, at least I can stop the botty bombs this morning!

Ron


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie

hon I really hoped this would work for you. Take the time you need and remember we are all here for you.

Look after yourself over the coming days and take time out to pamper yourself and your dh.   

thinking of you Love

Frances


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie

I so sorry things haven't worked this time.   We know how it feels and its horrible after all the TX and hoping it's heartbreaking.  Give yourself time to be upset, angry and whatever else you feel. 

Love to you and DH 



Love Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Ronnie – I’m so sorry it hasn’t worked for you I had everything crossed, hope you and dh are ok.  

Kyla – Good luck with your scan today.  My scan Monday was ok got 25 follies so doing well but even though I’ve got that many it doesn’t really mean anything to me as its not the quantity I have a problem with it’s the quality.

Well off for another scan later on, hoping they will be able to give me some idea when ec will be.  I’m a bit narked off with dh as he reckons he won’t be able to get the time off to come with me for ec so I’ve had to ask my mum, I really wish it was him coming with me though, every time I go through this I always end up feeling I’m on my own!

Sorry for the winge.

Will pop back later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - Good luck with your 2nd scan today. Hope they are all maturing nicely & you get your EC date very soon.

Klya - Good luck today too.

Fran - When do you think I should pay Richard another visit?

Just phoned the hospital. A nurse will be calling me back later to discuss what happens next.  Apparently, I'm the 3rd person reporting a BFN today. 

Ronnie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Ronnie, 

I'm so sorry to hear the news - I'll be thinking of you today.

Love

Hellie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Just noticed you're online again. Can I ask you something? If HPT says neg but discharge is still brown (now seems to have stopped), do I stop the botty bombs?

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie

with regard to Richard give your self the time you need and call in in the next week or so to see when he thinks it would be good to see you. I would also encorage your DH to continue going too as you never know what could happen naturally and as such good things have happened for him so far just keep it up. The acu will also help your body to rebalance itself after all the drugs and it will boost your energy.

keep strong 

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Thanks for the advice. Richard has worked wonders for DH. He is now a convert - he was such a cynic to start with!!! Shame he doesn't practice in Brighton, as we have to leave work early to travel to Lewes. It's really awkward as we lift share.

Are you a Patcham girl or have you moved into the area through work?

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie 

Richard does practice in brighton as well as lewes check with him next time you call

I am origionally a girl from south wales but DH grew up in shoreham so after meeting at uni we moved here and have been in and around brighton for 10 years.

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Richard told me that he now only practices in Lewes as the clinic there is so much better & he really loves it there. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

No wonder DH didn't recognise you!!! I moved to Patcham in 1996. 

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

we only moved to Mackie two years ago but we love the area!

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - yes you can stop the bombs, the fact that the blood is brown shows that it is old blood - which means that things went wrong inside at some stage a few days ok - maybe Sat.

Hopefully, when the nurse phones back she will confirm that with you.  The only reason you would need to cont with the bombs is if you had no bleed despite a bfn.

Sorry I wasn't here to see you post earlier - I came and went, when I saw you wasn't here.
Staying here now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - We love the area too. We used to live in the flat above the tanning shop in Carden Avenue (junction Patchdean) but sold it to DH's brother when we moved to Mackie 6 years ago. The only down side are the kids hanging around the bus stop by the shops & when they ride their stupid mini scooters up & down the street in the summer! Can't have everything, I guess!!

Sue - Thanks for that. I love your cats!!! 

Done 4 loads of washing & ironed all the dry clothes..don't know when to go back to work. Originally off all this week but may go in early. Could really do with some retail therapy though...!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - I would be kind to yourself and if you have the time off, take it and do some fun stuff.  Whilst work is a good way to forget stuff it can also stop you from having time to grieve. - At the end of the day do what you feel is best.

You sound productive already but retail would be much better.

I did the cats pic specially for you - Buff is the tabby and Bill the black one.  That's the only time I've ever seen them tog, can't believe I caught it on film.

Interested in yours and Fran's talk of Patcham.  A couple of yrs back I had a gardening job for an old lady and she decided to sell.  Couple came along their house was on the market but they loved her place and put in an offer.  Told her they came from Patcham - which she approved off cos she used to have a relly in Patcham - lovely place, rural country, posh houses - these must be good people.  Anyway time moved on, they seemed to make no progress on the sale of their house, she asked me to find out about it - I looked into it and they were selling a council house (looked a bit shabby, needed work).  I told her and she couldn't believe it.  Turns out there had been a lot of building there since she last visited the place.  LOL

I'm in the garden - with the brollie!

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

That couple was prob living in Hollingbury. It's a bit like people in Hangleton saying they live in Hove!

Found you!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Sue ronnie and I only live in the posh bit of this I can assure you!!!! 

Ronnie if retail therapy is really required I am going to town in about an hour mostly brighton centre and then having massage at body shop for half hour you could always see if they have space and join me!

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I second what Fran said!!!!

Fran - Thanks for your kind offer. Unfortunately I have to take FIL to acu (Richard!) early this pm so can't I'm afraid, otherwise I'd jump at the chance! A massage sounds heavenly at the moment!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie and Fran - I didn't doubt at all that you lived anywhere other than posh.  As you have passed the welfare of child paperwork it must mean only that - yes I am snob too!!

The Agents did give that couple's address as Patcham - can't think of it right now though.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

no worries hon 

I am off tomorrow and have no plans so if retail therapy is what you require I am sure I can help (says the queen off shop who mises shopping all over the world and gets withdrawal after several days) 

off to get in the shower before DH gets home for lunch and finds me in the same spot he left me in   

will catch up later

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran

Thanks for your offer. I'm a shopoholic myself! I may go back to work tomorrow (it's either that or the hoovering!) but if I don't feel like it when I get up tomorrow (oh to have a choice!) I'd love to go shopping with you.  

Have to jump into the shower too - FIL expects me at 1:15 which means I have to be outside his house at 1:10 at the latest!!!

Take care

Ronnie

Sue - It's prob a street which borders hollingbury & patcham.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - The garden looks lovely this time of the year...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla & Paula - hope today went well for you and you got some exciting news with more dates planned.

Cally - fingers crossed for you tomorrow - hope it's good news for you and DH.

Hi everyone else - hope you are ok - keeping pos.

I'm in between not sure which way things are going to go - sometimes things feel great and other times there are pains ??

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls - Thank you so much for all your support & encouragement over the past few months.  Without you, my tx would have been horrendous & I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to cope as well as I did through this emotional rollercoaster ride.  

Cal - Sending you lots & lots of    

       

Please take care of yourself & I'll log in before I go to work tomorrow.

Paula & Kyla - How did today go?

Sue - Not long now...

Ron


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Sue good luck for tom I have everything crossed for you    

Cal keep strong too not long for you to go either    

Ronnie without this site I know I would have gone mad at times and it is reasurring that the support we all need is here always know we are here for you now and in the future and I only want for each of you your dearest wishes to come true   
we must not let this stage in our lives define us as we are beautiful people who offer so much to this world your individual strenghts make  you so special 

take care all

love frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Evening ladies. Man am I bloated. Found out why today too 

Ronnie - Honey Im so sorry. {{{HUGS}}} Just sucks right now, I know. It helped me at that time knowing I had some embies on ice (I think you have 4?)

So... today's scan: Last cycle I had 8 big and 4 small follies and got 8 eggs.
This time I have (drum roll please.........) 19 big (between 12mm & 24mm) and 13 small (under 10mm)! OMG! No wonder I look so huge!  
My lining is already getting good at 9.5mm too (CD9 of stims). ER should be Monday and I just had a call from Alicia to reduce my shots to 75iu of Gonal-F tonight and have none tomorrow...


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ronnie, glad you got through the day.  Thought about you alot today, even my DH asked how you got on.  Don't rush back to work if you don't need to, go shopping sounds much more fun!! 

Cal - good luck tomorrow - again I'll check before work.    

Sue - hope you're taking it easy out in the garden.

Kyla and Paula, well done on the eggs growth you've gots bunches of grapes in there, no wonder you feel swollen.  

Hi to Hellie, Heather & Fran

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Wow!!!!! That's fantastic!!! Have you done anything differently between the 2 tx's? Were you on Gonal-F last time as well??  Not long now until the big day! Hopefully you'll have lots of frosties to save away for a rainy day.

I have 2 frosties which we'll use as soon as we have our follow up appointment in about 6 weeks' time.

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening girls,

Ronnie I'm thinking of you and DH, I know with our 1st time DH was 100% sure it was going to work and I guess I thought it would so when it didn't we were gutted.  Take time for yourselves and don't let this IF lark beat you.  It's just a shame it wasn't to be this time.  Just remember dreams do come true they just sometimes take some finding.

Sue almost there, hang in there.  I have my fingers crossed for you and DH.  

Thanks for the thoughts I haven't got a clue which way we're going, but I'm feeling negative at the moment.  I'll just be glad to get tomorrow over with to be honest.  

Hope the scans went well today, before you know it you'll be on the dreaded 2ww, it seems to have lasted forever.

I'll let you know tomorrow I hoping to sleep late!!  DH has the day off so at least we can be together.

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie x I'm glad you made it through the day-I've been thinking of you xxxx 

Did the nurse call you back? Just wandering if she had anything useful to say....

I'm a bit confused as to who's testing tomorrow-Sue I'm sure its you!!!! I'm thinking of you too Honey-have fingers crossed that you'll get that BFP-how are you feeling this evening? I know you've been through this a few times before I'm not sure whether that makes things easier or harder ..... Sending you loads of positive vibes and lots of hugs  

Cal-I thought you were friday but maybe you're tomorrow as well   I really hope that its good news!!


Heres a little dance for you ......

      

Kyla-great news on your scan-sounds really positive-have they given you any idea when you might have EC? Sounds like its been much more successful for the number of follies than on your other TX have you done anything differently?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - The nurse who phoned was really nice. I'll get a follow up appointment in 6 weeks' time. We'll then discuss where to go from here. We can either go for FET straightaway or having another fresh tx to start about 2 weeks after that, before xmas to get more embies to freeze. We've decided on FET & see how that pan out. If that doesn't work, then we may think about changing clinics, as travelling to London every week, sometimes 3 times a week was just a bit too much for us. 

Cally - I told Sue earlier that the fat lady is now firmly back in the cupboard under my stairs, freshly gagged & bounded. She won't be coming out in a hurry!!!     PUPO

I thought it would be really nice if DH bought me some flowers today. Instead he came home with 8 packets of tampax of various flows, just in case!!! I only ask for 1 packet of super plus!  Sometimes the man is just too practical for his own good!

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie,

Considering what's happened today you still made me laugh about your DH.  He's thinking like only a man can.  I love it.  
Good to see your looking to the future.  It's the only way to look.  Keep that fat lady begged, gagged and locked away.  

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm glad the call went well with the nurse-I think thats one of the hardest things-there just isn't always a reason for it not working, which is so hard to take.

Have you got a local clinic you'd be happy to use? I just thought that I'd mention that when I had my follow up appointment I mentioned about the problems of getting into London for scans and the fact that I felt that when it took most of the day it could add to the stress-they did say that if there is a clinic local to you they can arrange for you to have some (not all) of your scans done locally to cut down on your journey time. Not sure if that helps but for me I spent what felt like a considerable amount of my 6 weeks hol travelling up and down!!!!

You sound as though you're doing really well tonight-Fran just said it all in her post-I feel that so often I let myself be defined by my IF problems which I know is not a healthy attitude x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I did ask whether the spotting from day 10 means that the embies didn't implant. She said 'No, not at all.' She also told me that frozen embies stand just as much a chance as fresh ones.  The only reason why the stats for FET are so low compared to a fresh cycle is that they have to take the ones that didn't survive the thaw into consideration. 

I wasn't aware that they can arrange for us to have scans locally. How does that work then? Is there a special clinic at a specific place or any clinic anywhere  Maddy, are you a Sussex or Essex girl?? 

We are thinking of the Lister, although they are prob about £1.5k more expensive, they have a satellite unit at the Nuffield, in Brighton where you can have all your scans. I think we'll only need to visit them in the initial consultation, EC & ET. Travelling to London was getting really tedius, especially in the naff thameslink trains, not to mention the costs if you have to travel before 9am. 

Cal - The fat lady isn't going anywhere in a hurry - she can't escape if she's naked, can she??

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm an Essex girl!!!!

How many frosties do you have? We've got 6-not sure of quality of 4 of them as they froze on day 1 but other 2 are top quality!! There are no links set up yet at our local clinic but they are going to see what they can do.

To be honest I found the travelling really hard work esp one day when the only thing they did was take blood at 8.30 so I had to pay a full fare (couldn't get a cheap day return) and then got caught up at LS in a suspected bomb blast-after sitting on a pavement for most of the day got home at 3-very ****ed off!!!

Its interesting what you were saying about stats for a FET I tend to think of the stats as being low because there is an even larger failure rate-but who knows its got to work for someone!!! 

I'm going to the lister for some of the immune tests...just wandering how you ended up at Barts-were you having an NHS attempt or did you choose them?

Hold onto that fat lady    xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Ronnie - I agree with others, have day off tomorrow and do something nice for yourself, work sounds a bit tough after today, but if you feel happier doing that, then hope it goes OK.

Callie - Will check up in morning, hope it goes ok, fingers crossed!

Sue - Hope u ok, difficult knowing your third in line to test, but fingers crossed for u, loved both your photos, and the tabby cat looks like a neighbour's cat, that we just love.

Kyla - great news re: scan, sounds like those follies are growing well.  Can't believe its come around to ec already!!

Paula - Hope u doing ok.  I remember being a bit disappointed when dh couldn't be there at ec (had to work), but as they don't allow people in with u, it was ok in the end and my sister was great.  And other men have to be there to do the deed, if they didn't have to be, i bet a lot of them wouldn't be there.

Hello Fran, Maddy, Leanne, Hellie and everyone else - hope u ok.

Speak soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

We've got 2 grade A- embies. We were told the chance of them surviving the thaw is between 60-70%. Wonder if they're going to have links with the Nuffield. It'd make sense for the Nuffield to be satellite unit for a lot of the London clinics..they could be creaming the money & everyone's happy!!!

I don't like travelling either, especially if you don't get good news during the day. It's so depressing to be on the next train back with lots of time to brood. That journey of yours must have been horrendous. How long is your journey to London & what London station do you arrive in?

Originally in 2002, we were going to have IVF at the Listers. However, when they did a scan they couldn't see my ovaries due to the fibroids so they recommended for me to have a myomectomy & go back to see them afterwards. We tried for another 2 years before we admitted defeat & we were also hoping that the new ruling about NHS IVF would come into place soon. We found out we were accepted by our PCT in April which has a contract with Bart's but we were told there was a 6 months waiting list, so we decided to go private in the meantime whilst waiting for our turn on IVF. It turned out that Bart's waiting list for both private & NHS was running around the same time so they put us on the NHS one! 

When is your appointment at the Lister? We found them to be very professional & they took time to explain the whole procedure to us in so much detail that DH decided that he was going to faint - they made such a fuss of him..the consultant made him lie down on the bed, put some damp towels on his forehead whilst another nurse fetched him tea & biscuits!!!!  

How did you end up at Bart's Is there a clinic near you? Is it Holly House??

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Cal-just checking in xxxxx

Have to go to work soon......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

Well it's a BFN for me as well.  
Didn't think it would be fair on Ronnie so I thought I'd join her.

Feeling better now that I now the result than I have done for about the last week.  I know they wasn't anything we could have done to make things work.  I barely moved for the 1st week.

So Sue it's all down to you to give us hope in Bart's.  Fingers crossed.     

DH is off today and we may pop to lakeside and spend, spend, spend.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Cal but nice of you to keep Ronnie company.  At least now you know as difficult as it might be.  Hope you have as good a day as poss at Lakeside.  Keep your chin up! 

Sending you


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cal - so sorry to hear your news










you take it real easy and enjoy that shopping!

Look after each other and we are hear if you need us.

Sue xxxxx

No pressure on me then  I so hope Misty didn't test too early


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne - can I just check which waters were you feeling - pg ones or tap?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cally - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Whilst I'm pleased you're thinking of me, I would have been happier if you'd joined Leanne & Fran.

Obviously 'it' still hasn't found babies special enough for the 2 of us yet, but they are out there & we'll know when they find us. 

Giving you lots of  .

Take care of yourself & DH.

Ronnie
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I'm around today but totally exhausted! Period pain finally went this morning after taking 2 paracetamols & 2 ibruprofens.

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Cal

sorry to hear your news honey, like Ronnie says they have not found the really special Babies for you yet but it will happen  

look after each other today and indulge you every whim.

take care  

Fran


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Cal -   , really sorry to hear your news, do take care and do whatever you need to.  Look after yourself and take it easy today.

Lots of love,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - maybe we'll meet in the garden in a bit (see what the weather's like) - I'm going back to bed for a bit, I suggest you do to.

Heather - I see you have a wk to go - exciting.

Fran - glad to hear you are doing so well.

Kyla - well done for getting good numbers, it is amazing how each tx can produce a different result.  I too on the exact drugs each time got different follies.

Hi Paula - hope you are ok.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - I've just read your response on the other thread - 75 million Wow wow wow! Bet your DH was strutting for days!!!!! No wonder you caught naturally! Motility is fantastic too! If our FET doesn't work out, I'm def going to book up further sessions for DH. You've just given me fresh hope!!

My FIL spoke to Richard yesterday & passed on our news. Richard said to wait a couple of weeks as I need to reflect on what's just happened & then give him a call after that to arrange another appointment.  I think FIL was impressed by his response.

Sue - my bottie is waiting for me in bed...speak to you later. I'll take my waterproofs.

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks girls,

It's amazing how much support you get from here, we have family and friends but it's only you girls who really understand what it feels like and I've never met any of you.

The flowers are lovely Sue.  No pressure at all as long as it's positive for you and DH   

I like the idea of special babies, we all deserve one and hopefully we'll get one.

Love Cally


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie

your not kidding about DH strutting around for days!!! he then decieded that he could now have jacuzzi's again and eat crap food so not sure what the wigglers are doing now!!!!!! trust a man.

he said when we want to try for another he'll do 6 months of being good again I have told him it doesn't always work like that but he's like I am still taking the vits and not drinking much so they'll be at least half as good as last time    

anyway all I know is that it improved his self confidence no end as the journey had really affected how he thought about himself and he always blamed himself and felt he was letting me down. 

I am going to town later if you fancy it but stay in bed with your hot bottie if you need 

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

When I found out about DH's SA, I was so pleased for him because he's always blamed himself for our IF. I kept calling him a stud-muffin for days & he was really embarrassed but I could tell he was also secretly pleased!!!

If his count improved so significantly last time around, I'm sure Richard can do his bit again. At least your DH was good for 6 months - most men give up after 1 week!!

Whilst my brain is really looking forward to going shopping, my body is refusing to budge! Talking of shopping, have you seen the new Next that's opening in December next to Argos & MFI I was soooooooo happy when I found out cos it'll only be a 5 minutes journey to get to the Christmas sale as opposed to traipsing into town.

Going back to bed now. Have fun shopping. 

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie 

when we got pregnant steve ran around the house shouting " I'VE GOT SWIMMERS" it was sooooo funny we ended up laying on the floor laughing I tink it was 3 1/2 years of stress release.

on the Next subject I was sooo chuffed as I hate the next in town the shop assistants are really stuck up, when I went to look for Maternity clothes the two women looked down their noses at me as if I was a 16 year old mum!! cheeky cows I know i look young but I felt like slapping them. So a new big store is much better and good that it's local.

look after yourself today and indulge in some chocolates in bed!!! agood box of milk tray always does it for me XXXXX

Fran

PS Cal I prescibe choccies in bed for you too!!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Cally

really sorry to hear the news - will be thinking of you today.

Love

Hellie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Just seen you're online..are you around??

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ron - yeh I'm here - how are you doing?  Been checking in all day and haven't seen you - hope that means you were ok, and busy?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

How about a stroll in the garden?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Cal xx  

I just got in and saw your post. I am so sad for you and your DH. I pray that both you and DH can find comfort in this trying time-why does this have to be so difficult  

I'm here for you if you need anything  

Maddy



Sue no pressure for you then    am thinking of you too tonight xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Sending lots of     for tomorrow. 

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lots of positive thoughts and hugs from me to xxxx

Maddy x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - How are you feeling? Have you got rid of your cold yet?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Grrr, just as I moved away! Actually, they have a warehouse Next in E/Bourne too that it out of town. Much nicer to shop in.  Sorry AF is being such a woman.

Cally - Oh honey, not you too.   

Sue - Eek, I guess the ball really does fall to you. Im sure you will do us proud. How on earth have you resisted not HPTing already?

Fran - LOL, I wish I looked young. Im 27 and Im told I look 32 (not that that is old, but its added 5 years to me) 

PS: I swapped my photo - this was taken in June when I was bridesmaid for my sister.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home This way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41189.0.html

pam xx


----------

